# Basted 22/8/11 but worried about natural ovulation before trigger



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Am on my second IUI this month with Puregon and was basted today (day 15) which was fine.  Scan on day 12 showed 2 follies and then on Saturday I had a really strong pain in my left side (where the follies were).  Did my trigger shot on Saturday night as instructed and went ahead today.  I had no cramps or anything this morning and since yesterday my boobs have been really tender which is a normal sign for me post-ovulation, but usually doesn't start until a few days after ovulation.

I am really concerned that I might have ovulated on Saturday before my trigger shot and today is too late for the basting to work.  I asked the nurse today and she said that although it was possible, she thought it was unlikely and even if I had ovulated naturally, it would only be the one follie and not the second one. 

Does anyone else out there have any experience with something similar?  I know its not worth stressing about since I can't actually do anything about it, but I can't keep from thinking whether I should have just gone ahead and had sex on Saturday (the clinic told us not to do anything after Friday so we got a better sample.  We did have sex Friday but DH found it all a bit too much under the pressure and didn't follow through if you get what I mean - sorry for TMI!). 

Anyway. that's my paranoid ramblings over with.  Anyone who has any ideas would be helpful.

Dxx


----------



## Jepa (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi danii,

Don't know if it helps at all, but I had random cramps while doing my iui's too.  It makes sense to me that even just having 2 follies there where there's normally only one might cause some cramping - those things are pretty sizable and cramps are not so difficult to trigger.  Also, everything is being stimulated in a way it is not used to being, so I wouldn't worry too much.

Also, my understsnding is that the meds they give you to bring on follicle development also tend to impede natural ovulation, which is part of the reason the trigger is so important.  Of course this depends on what you're on - I was fostimon...

Don't know if you're working around problem swimmer issues or not, but if not, did you have sex at all b4 your trigger? If so, then there'd still be some sperm around. In case you did ovulate early - ie if 5 days before very maybe enough, if 1 - 2 days before very likely perfect amount.

Anyway, good luck!!


----------

